# Baby Food Brand



## tokihog (Jan 28, 2011)

I am going to the store this evening and I want to pick up some more baby food for Toki. We have tried carrot, turkey and sweet potato, and apple and banana (I ate it after Toki didn't and it was good ha!). Toki anointed with the carrots and that was all he wanted to do with baby food after that. I would like better results this time but I don't have my hopes up. 

I was wondering what brand of baby food you guys feed your hogs? I don't remember what we got last time but I do know that it was organic...something about the ground or the beach in the brand name.

And on a side note...can hedgehogs eat plums?


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

i buy Earth's Best, Sprout, & Ella's Kitchen...so far they have all been big hits & they are all easy to syringe without alteration! which is nice since i do a lot of syringe-feeding with my WHS guy. it's also nice in an emergency - you are generally frazzled & the less you have to fiddle with, the better. 

with the 3 brands (which are readily available in stores & online), i can get good variety. again, especially good when you are feeding regularly or syringe feeding daily.

i really like that Sprout & Ella's packing in BPA-free. EB's are in glass jars.

links:
http://www.earthsbest.com/
http://sproutbabyfood.com/
http://www.ellaskitchen.com/baby-food-products/


----------



## Judi (Jul 9, 2009)

I keep Beech-Nut turkey baby food on hand for hedgie emergencies. In the grocery stores here, Beech-Nut or Gerber are my only options, and Gerber's meat baby foods have a lot of starch in them (that's what the "gravy" is).

Before my WHS gal passed away, I used to make baby food for her...boil chicken breast, sweet potato, carrot, and peaches until soft, add strawberries and puree with some of the cooking liquid, and then freeze in ice cube trays for individual portions. Usually once I thawed the food cube, I'd mix it with soy yogurt and sometimes a dab of peanut butter (to prevent dry skin).


----------



## tokihog (Jan 28, 2011)

Beech-Nut, that was it! 

Can hedgis have peanut butter? my bf has asked me several times if Toki can have some pb and I keep telling him no.

Any other baby food feeders out there with brand suggestions?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I think I also feed Gerber, but I can't remember exactly. With peanut butter, yes, you can offer a little bit of smooth peanut butter, but keep in mind how sticky it is. Only offer a tiny amount at a time.


----------



## pearlthehedgie (Feb 15, 2011)

We've only tried two kinds--carrots, and pears with raspberries. Pearl was less than excited about either of them. :|


----------

